# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Ηλεκτροβάνες

## gsmaster

Καλησπέρα σας!

Θα ήθελα όποιος έχει ασχοληθεί να μου πει τι τύποι ηλεκροβάνας υπάρχουν, με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο η οδήγησή τους.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## MOJO

Γιάννη εδώ έχει ένα σχέδιο που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει λίγο. http://www.innovatia.com/Design_Cent...ontrollers.htm
Ακόμα μπορείς να κοιτάξεις στις παρακάτω εταιρείες για datasheet απο ηλεκτροβάνες.
Cimberio  http://www.cimberio.it/clienti/cimbe...in=2&key=10~07
Gruner     http://www.schalten-und-bewegen.de/e...llantriebe.htm
Εδώ θα βρείς κάποιες κατηγορίες απο ηλεκτροβάνες 
http://www.hydropneumatikmitsis.com/1010000007
Παντως δεν βρήκα και πολλά πραγματα απο κυκλώματα οδήγησης στο Internet. θα ξανακοιτάξω και αν βρώ κάτι θα σε ενημερώσω.

----------


## gsmaster

Σ'ευχαριστώ Μωυσή, εδώ http://www.schalten-und-bewegen.de/p.../Typ235V2W.pdf μπορώ να πώ ότι έιχε αρκετές πληροφορίες.  Θα κάνω βέβαια και μια βόλτα απο κανα σχετικό μαγαζί να δώ τι κυκλοφορεί...

----------

